# Knoppix unter DOS mit externem Laufwerk



## ThiGGeR (6. Mai 2004)

Hi
Wie kriege ich Knoppix unter DOS gestartet?
An meinem Laptop kann man nicht einstellen, dass es von einem EXTERNEM Laufwerk booten soll. Ein internes gibt es nicht!
Folglich muss ich zuerst mit einer Win Bootdisk starten, damit das CD-Laufwerk überhaupt erkannt wird und die Treiber geladen werden.
Dann kann ich auch auf die Knoppix CD gucken, aber DOS kann mit dem Befehl autorun.exe nicht soviel anfangen!
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich Knoppix zum laufen krieg?

cya
-=ThiGGeR=-


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (7. Mai 2004)

Hi ThiGGeR,

mit der Hilfe von loadlin.exe kannst du von DOS heraus einen Linux Kernel booten. Das Problem bei Knoppix ist allerdings, dass der Kernel auf der CD komprimiert ist. Ich bezweifel, dass das funktioniert, aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück.

Die autorun.exe lädt übrigens nur einen Webbrowser mit der Startseite der Dokumentation von Knoppix. Darüber kannst du die Distribution nicht starten.

Hast du nach einem BIOS Update gesucht, dass dir die Möglichkeit bietet von externen Medien zu booten?

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## ThiGGeR (7. Mai 2004)

eigentlich ne gute idee mit dem biosupdate....aber das Notebook ist zu alt! Bj 97/98 da gibts nichtmehr viel für....aber ich werde nochmal suchen
Danke für deine Hilfe.

Könnte es denn mit einer anderen Distribution funktionieren(wegen dem komprimierten kernel)?
Wenn ja, welche könntest du mir empfehlen?

bye


----------



## ThiGGeR (7. Mai 2004)

nochmal ne frage zu der loadlin.exe....
welchen pfad muss ich den eingeben um zum Knoppixkernel hinzukommen?
hab schon rumgeschaut, aber ich find nix, womit ich was anfangen könnte....
ciao


----------



## ThiGGeR (7. Mai 2004)

also ich hab nu ma nen bissl rumprobiert....
ich hab mit loadlin anscheinend den kernel gefunden....
aber:
wenn ich linux26 starte, dann kommt der Fehler "unable to mount root fs on ram3"
wenn ich linux24 starte kommt der Fehler "unable to mount root fs on 01:03"

kann mir da jemand helfen, was das heisst?


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (9. Mai 2004)

Du kannst einmal versuchen in deinem BIOS (vorrausgesetzt dein BIOS hat diese Option) den externen Cache abzuschalten. 
Es gibt Fälle bei denen dieser Schritt geholfen haben soll. Ich habe damit selber keine Erfahrung und kann dir diesbezüglich nur das sagen, was andere herausgefunden haben.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## ThiGGeR (9. Mai 2004)

leider hat mein bios nicht so eine einstellung  
schade...
trotzdem danke


----------

